# questions about the 270?



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have not hade experiance with many rifle calibers so i need some help.

im thinking about either a 270 or a 30-06.

ill be using it for deer hunting but where i live there are many bears SO I WANT SOMTHING THAT WOULD DROP A BEAR.

please post an image of a 270 bullet compared to a 30-06 bullet if possible.

and by the way for the 270 i plan on using 150 grain bullets. :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't have a pic of an '06, but the 270 is a 30-06 casing necked down to .270. IMO I think the 270 would suit you well, it and the 270's ballistics are almost identical, but the 270 will fly alot flatter. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I would go with either the .270 or a .280.Of the four based on the 06 case these two are the ones I like best.Good luck!


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

but could a 270 with 150 grain bullets take a bear like stop it from charging at you?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When you want to stop a charging animal, bullet construction is paramount. Bullets that will hold together and penetrate deeply are available in both cartridges. I think though, that if you are truly concerned about such an ocurance, the '06 with a 220 grain Partition might be the one for you.
Burl


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

im not saying im gonna be hunting bear its just if i saw one fron 50 yards and i shot it i dont want it think "did a fly just hit me?"
i want it to go down and not charge me AFTER i shot it.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

At what distance do you take most of your shots? If they're under 300 yards, I'd go with the '06, just due to the heavier bullets. The 270 is a great round, but the '06 is a little better, when bears are a factor.


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

yep i like the 30-06


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

mike landrich said:


> At what distance do you take most of your shots? If they're under 300 yards, I'd go with the '06, just due to the heavier bullets. The 270 is a great round, but the '06 is a little better, when bears are a factor.


I have a ton of experience with the 270 and a bit less with the 06' & 308, and I agree with Mike on this question. However, the 270 will take care of black bear without breaking a sweat. You can't go wrong either way, really...


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey well what is the max range for a 30-06 vs black bear.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

How far can you shoot?
Answer that and you've answered your own question. :sniper:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Bears should never be shot at from long distance.If you only wound it and it gets away the next poor slob is in for a world of hurt.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I shbould have clarified. How far can you shoot well and know you can hit. I agree with Bernie though, BTW I thought you said it was in case a bear charged you, so distance shouldn't matter?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Clemson

Looks like you are from South Carolina? If so, a charging bear is so far out there, I wouldn't even bother giving it a second thought. Black bears are pretty timid. If you are talking about Brown Bears, as in a trip to Canada or Alaska, then you may have a legitimate concern, in which case bigger is better as long as you can hit it.

I wouldn't recommend a shot with any caliber or cartridge on a bear (black or brown) beyond about 200 yards or so. They are hard to kill. Within that range almost any high powered rifle with a good quality bullet will do the job nicely on a black bear. I wouldn't personally recommend anything smaller than 6.5mm. Having said that, my brother killed a 6 footer with one shot this fall at about 225 yards with a 25-06, so I know it can be done.

Unless there is more going on here than you have mentioned, I think you are being overly concerned about something that is never going to happen.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

If you really want to stop a charging bear, there are only 2 modern rounds worth mentioning *458 LOTT *and *460 Weatherby*.

Now that those who know those rounds have gotten a laugh, there is no going wrong with either the 270 or '06. Like I said earlier the '06 has a slight edge for me, but that said, I own a 270 and not an '06. I'd use my 300 Win or, more likely, 338 RUM if I expected any kind of encounter with dangerous animals. Deciding between a 270 and an '06 is like deciding between a new Ford F-Series and a new Chevy Silverado. It's all personal preference.


----------

